# Hi.....I'm a very confused newbie



## alisonz (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi as I say I'm a very confused newbie. I was diagnosed type 2 about 4 weeks ago, I had to change medication from Metformin to a slow release one a week ago. What I would like to know is how you get diagnosed? My doctor just said when I asked was it certain I had diabetes was yes. I feel as if I have been left to sort myself out and it's very scary.


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Alison and welcome to the forum it can be very scary and a lot of type 2s are left like you in utter confusion and with little support, actually i should really know myself ive been diabetic 2 years nearly but im not to sure, did you have any of the classic symptoms, peeing alot? constant thirst? I think they may send away you pee or blood im not to sure and it get analysed, and the amount of glucose in either shows if your diabetic, im sure someone with a more definate answer will come along soon x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 13, 2010)

alisonz said:


> Hi as I say I'm a very confused newbie. I was diagnosed type 2 about 4 weeks ago, I had to change medication from Metformin to a slow release one a week ago. What I would like to know is how you get diagnosed? My doctor just said when I asked was it certain I had diabetes was yes. I feel as if I have been left to sort myself out and it's very scary.



Welcome to the forum, I'm sure you will get some more help from other type 2's.  Take care, it will get easier in time. Sheena


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi alison, welcome to the forum  You can be diagnosed in a number of ways - a fasting blood test (a fingerprick test when you haven't eaten) above a certain level, or two random tests (taken when you may have eaten in the past hour or two) or a glucose tolerance test where they give you a fingerprick test, then get you to drink something, then test you again at regular intervals. All these tests should fall within a certain rainge if you are non-diabetic. Do you remember having any such tests? It would be worth asking your doctor what the readings were for future reference.

There is a lot to learn, but the good news is that you don't have to know it all at once. A lot of people have found the book Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker very helpful.

Please feel free to ask any questions you have - nothing is considered 'silly'!  There are a lot of friendly, experienced people here who can tell you how to deal with things, so try not to worry.


----------



## alisonz (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you for that, I had a fasting blood test done and everything seemed to have gone from there but when I asked what my blood sugar levels were I was told 8.8 whatever that means. I have an underactive thyroid so I drink a bit anyway. What is bothering me is the lack of information I have, or rather haven't, been given.


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2010)

alisonz said:


> Thank you for that, I had a fasting blood test done and everything seemed to have gone from there but when I asked what my blood sugar levels were I was told 8.8 whatever that means. I have an underactive thyroid so I drink a bit anyway. What is bothering me is the lack of information I have, or rather haven't, been given.



8.8 is a a little on the high side, mine was 8.9 i think, I do agree it is very frustating, has any of the courses for type 2s been mentioned to you ?? .I think many gps just think im sure you can cope your an adult do it yourself gr


----------



## alisonz (Dec 13, 2010)

I've been told nothing. I also have psoriatic arthritis and have recently been put on steroids for that it just seems like everything has come at once, I get very down and weepy. I have to have blood tests every 2 weeks but still nothing is being said. Do I need to be checking my sugar levels? are there things I should be watching out for? re my sugar levels the reason I shake a lot? I have noticed over the last few months that my handwriting is like a 90 year old persons, I'm only 47 and starting to wonder what the hell is wrong with me!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2010)

alisonz said:


> Thank you for that, I had a fasting blood test done and everything seemed to have gone from there but when I asked what my blood sugar levels were I was told 8.8 whatever that means. I have an underactive thyroid so I drink a bit anyway. What is bothering me is the lack of information I have, or rather haven't, been given.



A fasting level above 7 with additional symptoms like thirst can be sufficient for a diagnosis. The level of healthcare you receive can vary so much around the country and indeed from doctor to doctor, unfortunately. Several people here have ended up changing GPs because of the poor care and have found they get on better with a different doctor. You should enquire about diabetes education courses available to you - all PCTs are obliged to run them.

This page tells you what you should expect from the NHS in terms of support:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to..._diabetes/diabetes_care_and_you/From_the_NHS/


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2010)

alisonz said:


> I've been told nothing. I also have psoriatic arthritis and have recently been put on steroids for that it just seems like everything has come at once, I get very down and weepy. I have to have blood tests every 2 weeks but still nothing is being said. Do I need to be checking my sugar levels? are there things I should be watching out for? re my sugar levels the reason I shake a lot? I have noticed over the last few months that my handwriting is like a 90 year old persons, I'm only 47 and starting to wonder what the hell is wrong with me!



You should have been given a meter which you check your bloods with and some test strips, alot of people dont get given them and have to buy those things of there own backs which is also a bone on contection with alot in here,shaking could be a sign of a hypo but again im not certain..I can highly reccommend this book to you alison it is so so helpful to the newyl diagnosed type 2 here is the link the first year- typ 2 diabetes by Gretchen Becker http://www.amazon.co.uk/Type-Diabet...8048/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1292283082&sr=8-1


----------



## alisonz (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone for making me feel welcome here. It's nice to be able to talk to people in a similar situation as me. All suggestions are very welcome and thank you for them. I have an appointment with the practice nurse in the morning (my 2 weekly blood test) so I will be asking her a few questions I think. My gp is currently on holiday so I won't see her til after xmas, but once again I will have questions for her too.


----------



## Steff (Dec 13, 2010)

alisonz said:


> Thank you everyone for making me feel welcome here. It's nice to be able to talk to people in a similar situation as me. All suggestions are very welcome and thank you for them. I have an appointment with the practice nurse in the morning (my 2 weekly blood test) so I will be asking her a few questions I think. My gp is currently on holiday so I won't see her til after xmas, but once again I will have questions for her too.



Anytime Alison, we are the masters in here and often find out more from this forum then our health professionals,good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello, Alison! A very late welcome to the forum from me. 

One thing I've learned is that if I want to get control of my diabetes, I have to be in the driving seat. The medical profession work for me in that regard and not the other way around. 

I make sure that the medical guys give me all the information I want now. I say now, because initially I didn't have the knowledge to know what I wanted. With help from this forum and the course I went on (see below), I do now have that understanding.

Regarding the education courses that Northerner mentioned, I went on one called Diabetes X-Pert, run by the NHS. I found that extremely useful as a starting point. It answered many of my initial questions and provided an excellent guide in getting myself on an improved lifestyle.

Andy


----------



## alisonz (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome Andy and all of you. Have to say I'm really shaky this morning I'm off for a blood test in a bit so will interrogate the nurse lol I have been told that in my area (Northampton) they run a course called Desmond I think I will see if I can get on to it.


----------



## Royston46 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi AlisonZ

Thanks for the response and im sure we will learn lots from people on the Forum and its 
very useful to know you have people to ask without going to your GP.


----------



## donnarob (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Alisonz

I'm a relative newbie myself and I felt the as if the rug had been pulled from underneath me when I was diagnosed as I had been suffering no sympoms, apart from being overweight.  

I live in Norway, and I find it more difficult to express myself.  The doctor does speak good English, but I often wonder if she fully understands what I'm saying. I got 2 blood tests taken which proved my blood glucose levels were high.  She skipped the glucose test, as she thought I needed to go on Metformin twice daily 500mg to kick start my treatment. 

It's not an easy road, but the people on this site, have been an invaluable source of information.  I was getting embarrassed asking so many questions, but don't be, we are here to help and support each other. 

The Metformin is still giving me nasty side effects but I'm persevering.  I have a thrush infection at the moment due to being given antibiotics for root canal treatment at the dentist last week.  

I've been on 1000mg of Metformin for just over 3 weeks now and I'm hoping, that I may be turning the corner with the side effects.   The worst being stomach upset, nausea and headache.  

For the record, my doctor immediately gave me a prescription for a year's supply of Metformin, test strips and monitor which I find very useful for detailing my blood glucose levels. They are coming down slowly, but are now steadying out which is a good sign.  The downside, is not feeling hungry in the morning, forgetting to take breakfast, then wondering why my bg levels are higher than normal and that's beciase the liver starts producing it's own glucose as the body  has gone into starvation mode!  

Hope this helps. 

Keep in touch, 
Donna x


----------



## alisonz (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you Donna for that I have just got home from the doctors and I now feel that my GP has abandoned me! I had a blood test done today and I asked the nurse about monitoring my sugar levels, she said that they don't do it and I don't need a monitor! I don't understand any of this all she said was I need a 3 month review at the end of January how can they be allowed to leave you like this? My shaking is getting worse so what do I do?


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Alison.

I'm sorry to hear of your disinterested doctor. It is possible to get a meter from the manufacturers or from Boots, Superdrug, etc with a few test strips included.

I know it's less than ideal but it may give you peace of mind for now and there are a few type 2s who self-fund I believe. It's no consolation, but I think are type 1s who have had problems getting more a handful of strips per week on prescription, which is tantamount to negligence IMO.

Do you know if the shaking may be related to your other problems or has your GP ruled that out ?
If it's not, you could possibly present yourself at A&E in a quiet period and explain that your GP has dismissed your concerns but you feel it is a serious symptom and could they check you for anything. 
They can't suggest you go to your GP since you've tried that route and she's not telling you anything or taking you seriously.

I hope you manage to get some answers and reassurance.

Rob


----------



## alisonz (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you Rob at first my GP said the shaking is caused by me having an underactive thyroid and being on high levels of thyroxine, this has been reduced by 75mg's a day and that seemed to work for a while but its now getting worse. I have to admit I am still not convinced I have diabetes, I'm in denial I suppose. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Alison

Welcome to the forum.

I was diagnosed at the end of November and am still very confused. I'm on Metformin and diet. I was told I don't need to monitor my blood glucose, but I blagged a meter for free from Abbotts Diabetes Care but you'll need to be creative w.r.t your answer on how your diabetes is treated, plus the number of times you test each daY.


----------



## vince13 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Alison,  I too had to change from Metformin to the slow release version as it upset my stomach badly - a lot of people find that I'm afraid.  Many Drs tell type 2s not to self test but if you can blag a meter and test strips it will give you an idea of how your levels are doing.  They do a 3-month test to see how your levels are going over that time and this gives them more of an idea of how the meds are reacting with you.

As others on here have said, ask anything you like - nothing is too silly, honestly - it's all overwhelming at first.  There are links on this forum to things a type 2 should know too.

Keep us posted with how you get on - I think the others have said that the medical profession are supposed to be there to help us but sometimes we have to push quite hard to get them to understand that.  Good luck,


----------



## MargB (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Alison, your experience is similar to mine in there is limited support.  I have had my 2nd HBA1C and my levels are coming down but that is thanks to me and this forum.  I don't test and for a while thought I would have to purchase my own meter and strips but never actually got round to it.  However, I feel much more relaxed now I can see the results of losing weight.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 20, 2010)

alisonz said:


> Thanks for the welcome Andy and all of you. Have to say I'm really shaky this morning I'm off for a blood test in a bit so will interrogate the nurse lol I have been told that in my area (Northampton) they run a course called Desmond I think I will see if I can get on to it.



Hi Alsison I have been on DESMOND and found it benificial. And just being on the course with other people like yourself is good.. Hope you appointment went well today. I have got my 3 month review tomorrow


----------

